# Flea/Tick Preventative



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

What do you use and do you use it all year long?


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I have been using K9 Advantix and haven't had any problems with fleas or ticks at all. Seems to be working good. I like to not use it as much in the winter time and give the boys a break. They always need some sort of preventative though because we have a ton of ticks here in the woods.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

I use Frontline Plus on Shianna. I apply it every 3 weeks advised by vet because ticks are bad here. I had such a bad time with them this time last year. They were in my house and had to have it treated which took about 4 months to be totally gone. She also wore the preventic collar during that time. Now that we haven't been walking ( too hot for her and she's more happy free in the yard) so I haven't put the collar on. The collar works wonders.


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

I use the K9 on both of my dogs...all year around.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I use the Advantix SPARINGLY. I hate to put those chemicals on my dogs ( esp our immune compromised boy). However, I do when we're going to see our son who lives out in the country. Most of the time I bathe frequently ( once a week ) and give them the Springtime garlic granules on their food ( not the springer with auto immune probs). I try to give them a once over every day, and luckily haven't had a problem this year with either fleas or ticks !


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I use the Advantix SPARINGLY. I hate to put those chemicals on my dogs ( esp our immune compromised boy). However, I do when we're going to see our son who lives out in the country. Most of the time I bathe frequently ( once a week ) and give them the Springtime garlic granules on their food ( not the springer with auto immune probs). I try to give them a once over every day, and luckily haven't had a problem this year with either fleas or ticks !


 
Garlic granules. I haven't heard of this what does it do? Sounds interesting.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

With Jake I used Advantage (is that the same as Advantix now?) - it was miracle stuff as he was a flea magnet. Never needed to use anything else with him.

With Griff the Vet gave me Frontline. I've had Griff since last November and just had to use it for the first time last month - he's just about due for his 2nd application. I will continue to use it until we have a couple of good frosts - but if I see a single flea - it is going on him again. I don't think you really have to use it year round unless the climate where you live is warm year round.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Garlic is a alternative pesticide. It buids up in their system and, simply put, repulses the bugs. Right after meals, I can sure smell it on them, but that's all. I was pretty skeptical, but we've had fantastic results. HOWEVER, garlic overdosing can be dangerous and cause anemia. Springtime Inc., All Natural Supplements for Horses, Dogs, and People, Chondroitin sulfate, Glucosamine HCL, MSM, Vitamin C, Bioflavonoids, Biotin, Kelp, Dog Chewables, Minerals, Remedies, Herbal supplements, daily nutrients, joint health, anti-infla has some really good info and explains it much better than I. Also, their brand is considered very safe. Many holistic vets recommend this method also. Another perk, it's very cheap and I sure feel better if I can cut down on all the chemicals put on/in my babies!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Frontline,every 2 mths,for my golden and every 3 mths,for my Hova.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Advantix, Frontline no longer works here


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

My two have never gotten fleas....not sure why, because our last dog got them all the time...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Yep we have switched over to Advantax as well but it is because of skeeters and West Nile.

Hooch


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Yep we have switched over to Advantax as well but it is because of skeeters and West Nile.
> 
> Hooch


They found West Nile in my town this summer. Scary stuff.


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

I use revolution


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Have always used Frontline but now may switch to advantax because of the misquitos getting bad here


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Garlic is a alternative pesticide. It buids up in their system and, simply put, repulses the bugs. Right after meals, I can sure smell it on them, but that's all. I was pretty skeptical, but we've had fantastic results. HOWEVER, garlic overdosing can be dangerous and cause anemia. Springtime Inc., All Natural Supplements for Horses, Dogs, and People, Chondroitin sulfate, Glucosamine HCL, MSM, Vitamin C, Bioflavonoids, Biotin, Kelp, Dog Chewables, Minerals, Remedies, Herbal supplements, daily nutrients, joint health, anti-infla has some really good info and explains it much better than I. Also, their brand is considered very safe. Many holistic vets recommend this method also. Another perk, it's very cheap and I sure feel better if I can cut down on all the chemicals put on/in my babies!


I really like the idea of not having to put the chemicals on my dog and having an alternative option. Thank you. I will have to look into this seeing how you said you had great results.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Have always used Frontline but now may switch to advantax because of the misquitos getting bad here


Personally I find the Advantix to work better than the Fronline. When I used Frontline I did pull ticks off the boys. Granted they were dead, but they were there. I haven't pulled any off the boys at all all summer using the Advantix. I do think it has more chemicals though, that is the downside.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

No fleas in Alberta and have yet to see a tick...ever. It's too dry and cold here for the majority of the year.


----------

